# **my Collection**photos!!!



## kimb (May 8, 2006)

MY MAC COLLECTION:

MY BOY FRIEND JUST GOT ME THIS CASE IM SO EXCITED. ALL MY STUFF JUST FITS IN THERE. (ONLY MY MAC)
















ALL MY MAC SHADOWS...





BLUES:
1. TILT-FROST
2. JEWEL BLUE- VELUXE
3. FRESH WATER-VELUXE PEARL
4. DEEP TRUTH-FROST
5. ELECTRIC EEL-SATIN





PURPLES----
1. BEAUTY MARKED-VELVET
2. SKETCH-VELVET
3. LAVENDER SKY-VELUXE PEARL
4. NOCTURNELLE-FROST
5. IRIS PRINT-VELVET
6. PARFAIT AMOUR-FROST
7. HEPCAT-FROST
8. IDOL EYES- LUSTRE





GREENS--
1. LUCKY GREEN-VELUXE PEARL
2. SUMPTUOUS OLIVE-VELUXE PEARL
3. SWIMMING-LUSTER
4. HUMID-FROST
5. OVERGROWN-SATIN




YELLOW--
1. GOLDMINE-FROST
2. CHROME YELLOW-MATTE
3. SPRING UP-FROST
4. GORGOUSE GOLD-VELUXE PEARL
ORANGE--
1. RULE-MATTE





PINKS--
1. BUDDING BEAUTY-FROST
2. CRANBERRY-FROST
3. MYTHOLOGY-LUSTRE
4. PARADISCO-FROST
5. STAR VIOLET-VELUXE PEARL
6. SWISH-FROST
7. DA BLING-VELUXE PEARL
8. PARADISCO-FROST
9.HUSH-FROST






BROWNS--
1. EMBARK-MATTE
2. WOODWINKED-VELUX PEARL
3. SADDLE-MATTE
4. ANTIQUED-VELUXE PEARL
5. TWINKS-VELUXE PEARL





NUDE COLORS---
1.  RICE PAPER-FROST
2. SHROOM-SATIN
3. VAPOUR-VELVET
4. BISQUE-MATTE





WHITES--
1. FORGERY-LUSTRE
BLACKS---
1. KNIGHT DEVINE-VELUXE PEARL
2. CARBON-MATTE







QUADS
SWEETIECAKES:4
1. ALMOND ICING-FROST
2. GATEAUX-FROST
3. SUGAR BLUE-VELUXE
4. DEMI-SWEET-SATIN
LAZE EYES:4
1. VANILLA-VELUXE
2. LAZE-SATIN
3. KID-VELUXE X
4. SHALE-SATIN





PIGMENTS--
1. PINKED MAUVE
2. APRICOT PINK
3. LILY WHITE
4. SOFTWASH GREY





LINERS--

Lipliner
1.spice
2.magenta





Fluidline--
1. Blacktrack
2. Iris eyes





LIQUID LAST LINERS--
1.greenplay
2.aqualine
3.blue herizon
4. Pop iris
5.powerplum
6.fuchsia-ism
7.classic cream





Shade sticks
1. Sea me
2. Beige-ing
3. Corn
4. Royal hue
5. Silverbleu
6. Blurburry
7. Lucky jade
8. Sharkskin





Lip
Lipglass
1.Oh baby
2.Viv la glam v
3.Early bloomer
4. Lychee luxe
5.c-thru
Lacquer
1.veneer





Face Powders:
1.medium-pressed blot owder
2.nw25- select spf15 moisture blend foundation
3.nc25-studio fix
Eye primer
1.light prep+prime eye




Blush
1.Prism- matte powder blush
2.uncommon- blushcreme





BRUSHES:





CASES:





OTHER MAKEUP:


----------



## simar (May 8, 2006)

wow nice collection!! luvin the eyeshadows! i love all of the colours u've got


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2006)

Nice eye shadow collection.  And you should depot, for free lippies!


----------



## kimb (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Nice eye shadow collection.  And you should depot, for free lippies!_

 

What are free lippies?


----------



## vircore (May 9, 2006)

this pigments are so beautiful and pink/red e/s


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 9, 2006)

Great variet of shadows..and you cover all thebases. lips eyes face..


----------



## Leanne (May 9, 2006)

Great collection!
I love all your shadows


----------



## allan_willb (May 10, 2006)

love it!


----------



## Luxurious (May 10, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 10, 2006)

Wow, lovig the shadows and liners
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like te way you went about putting things in their own little groups... easier to go through sayin
"i got that, i want that .. i NEED that" lol.


----------



## lipglossrockstar (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimb* 
_What are free lippies?_

 
the Back to Mac program.  if you bring them back 6 empty containers you get a free lipstick (minus the viva glam collection since the proceeds go to charity).  i had over 30 eyeshadows that i depotted and took all those containers back and got some free lipsticks.

*Back to M·A·C Program
Because we share your commitment to the environment, M·A·C accepts returns of its primary packaging through the Back to M·A·C Program. By returning six [6] M·A·C primary packaging containers to a M·A·C counter or M·A·C Cosmetics Online, you receive a free M·A·C Lipstick of your choice as our thanks to you.

Since 100% of the retail selling price of Viva Glam Lipsticks is provided to organizations that help people living with HIV/AIDS, these colours are excluded from this program. 

taken from here:*
http://www.maccosmetics.com/customer..._services.tmpl

EDIT: oh yea i was too busy answering your question & forgot.....you have an AWESOME collection thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 10, 2006)

woah u have a really nice collection excellent


----------



## Eemaan (May 11, 2006)

what are the black mac cases you have called? the ones near the holiday stff you have? 19th pic down


----------



## kimb (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_what are the black mac cases you have called? the ones near the holiday stff you have? 19th pic down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


they are softsacs  http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...=CATEGORY18358


----------



## kimb (May 17, 2006)

updated...see top of post


----------



## stefunnie (May 25, 2006)

would you happen to know where ur bf got the train case & for how much?


----------



## MAC Mel (May 25, 2006)

wow.i love your collection..


----------



## kimb (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefunnie* 
_would you happen to know where ur bf got the train case & for how much?_

 
Its from sephora it was 80$


----------



## stefunnie (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimb* 
_Its from sephora it was 80$_

 
thanks!.. ive been eyein these two cases for the past two weeks.. i just cant decide which one to get.. 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...categoryId=B70

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...categoryId=B70

did ur train case come w/ the lil bag too?..


----------



## kaliraksha (May 29, 2006)

i love your entire collection.. but your eyeshadow collection is just perfect... it has all the right colors..


----------



## Luxurious (May 31, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## kimb (May 31, 2006)

what little bag?

this is the case i have .... i love it!

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...categoryId=B70


----------



## kimb (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_i love your entire collection.. but your eyeshadow collection is just perfect... it has all the right colors.._

 

i agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks i feel like i need to depot them but i dont know if i want to also i need more pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 just arent cutting it lol


----------



## sewpunk (Jun 30, 2006)

I love your eyeshadow collection!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jun 30, 2006)

great collection! Which one os the Liughtest shimmery blue that you have pictured in your blue shadows collection I think its Lovely!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice collection...I love all your bags!


----------



## Mimi- The Bitty (Aug 16, 2006)

Kimb your collection is beautiful and colorful just like mine Im a mac addict I also have the same traincase as you but it does not hold that much of my stuff so I have to find places to stash my stuff. Between my boyfriend and mom buying me every new collection that comes out I have no where to place my makeup anymore.. I need a bigger traincase. But otherwise your collection is beautiful just like you!! Rock on girl!!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Love that case!


----------



## n_c (Sep 19, 2006)

That is an awsome collection lady!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 20, 2006)

gorgeous collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And what a lovely boyfriend you have, you're very lucky!!!


----------



## hootie2177 (Sep 21, 2006)

I love your collection! I have to post pics of mine. Where did your boyfriend get that case from? I need a new one bad!


----------



## Kim. (Sep 22, 2006)

Is the big fluffy brush at the top powder or blush? I can't really tell in this photograph the number:


----------



## Pinkdaze (Sep 22, 2006)

I LOVE your traincase, it's so sexy


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 22, 2006)

what camera do you have i forgot to ask in my last post! love looking at your collection!


----------



## Saints (Sep 22, 2006)

Love your collection!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 12, 2006)

*hits a wall
..stunning!


----------



## MACFreak (Nov 14, 2006)

very nice collection


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 2, 2007)

Great collection and fantastic pics.  I would love to know what cam you use, as well.


----------



## kimb (Feb 3, 2007)

1st of all ladies that you all so much. I HAVE SO MUCH MORE STUFF NOW I SHOULD UPDATE THIS WITH NEW PHOTOS!!

2nd.. my train case is from sephora... i actually have another one  thats a caboodles one now thats great for storage but not the best for travel that i got at target for 20 bucks( the lady rang up the wrong price, far be it from me to get a consionce when im getting a rad discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

3rd of all the camera i used it a Canon 20 d --- also i used a powershot 630. Both fantastic cameras if i do say so myself!


----------



## stickles (Feb 3, 2007)

all those pretty eyeshadows in their pots make me want to eat them up like smarties


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Is the big fluffy brush at the top powder or blush? I can't really tell in this photograph the number: 





_

 
I think that's the 150 ?


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 4, 2007)

Beautiful collection!!!
I love that there is so much variety and you also have many of my most favorite MAC products!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice collection...is that the 136 brush that you have with all the other mac brushes...its looks soo fluffy and soft!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

lovely collection!!!! I absolutely love ur eyeshadows...sooo many B2M's hehe!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 amazing


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 9, 2007)

Ooh great collection!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 9, 2007)

Fantastic c
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




llection!

Everything looks so clean & neat and new.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

I seriously like your eyeshadow collection. Looks awesome!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 11, 2007)

lovely collection


----------



## amaloo (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow Wow Wow


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## ashleync (Jul 7, 2008)

Love all the eye shadows!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

wow... i love ur collection, really nice


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

nice collection!


----------

